# Anything i can do about pigmentation around lips?



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 25, 2005)

I don't meant pigmentation of the lips but i have pigmentation on the skin area directly next to my lips partiucularly in the corners. I'm indian so i guess this isn't such a strange problem for me but anyone have any ideas what i can do about it?

It makes wearing lighter lip colours a problem and i know i could use foundation/concealer but it's abit wierd having cover up around the lip area and too high maintenance.


----------



## almondeyez81 (Aug 25, 2005)

it might be the toothpaste you are using. I used to have the same problem because the toothpaste would burn my mouth area especially the inner corners.dont rub the area too much.and maybe change ur skincare regime.They'll soon go away.


----------

